
Quesnay Female Founders in Tech Competition - nsabharwal
https://www.quesnays.com/competitions/
======
nsabharwal
Quesnay's Female Founders in Tech Competition is live! Spread the word to US-
based technology startups with a female leader and a product relevant to
fintech/insurtech.

There is a distinct lack of representation and startup funding among women -
the competition will provide a way to fund, support and mentor female founders
in fintech/insurtech, where the gap is particularly stark.

Six finalists will have access to business development guidance from industry
leaders, Microsoft Azure cloud credit, and social media promotion. Qualified
startups can apply here: www.quesnays.com/competitions.

